# Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s no doubt that hybrid electric drives are an important part of the American automotive market. Though diesel technologies now encompass more than 50% of the European car market and are expected to grow in popularity here in the USA as new models become available, there’s no denying that hybrids are well entrenched as the frontrunner in green technologies in this market. Audi knows this, and is moving to make its own production hybrid models available. In fact, the company is so close in development that they’ve allowed a limited number of press to sample an early prototype fitted to a Q7 3.6 – the same car we were able to drive just last week in San Francisco, California.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype ([email protected])*

I wonder how much the premium for the hybrid will be... will be tough choice between this and the TDI.
The hybrid is quicker to 60 and has lower CO2 emissions (231 vs. 260 g/km for the TDI), but doesn't have the low-end torque and gets slightly worse mileage.
Did the hybrid feel faster or slower than the TDI you drove?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype ([email protected])*

I simply am not a fan of hybrid technology due to the complexities involved, the relatively minimal return on investment (economy-wise) and the relative cost today.
According to that article, the Hybrid 3.6 gets approximately 1 mpg improved performance over the 3.0 TDI. If this is the case, I'll take the far simpler, less costly and probably more reliable TDI over the hybrid anyday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_I simply am not a fan of hybrid technology due to the complexities involved, the relatively minimal return on investment (economy-wise) and the relative cost today.
According to that article, the Hybrid 3.6 gets approximately 1 mpg improved performance over the 3.0 TDI. If this is the case, I'll take the far simpler, less costly and probably more reliable TDI over the hybrid anyday.

1MPG less than the TDI.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Did the hybrid feel faster or slower than the TDI you drove?

I didn't drive the 3.0 TDI back to back, nor did I get much time in the car beyond some downtown San Francisco driving. In that type of situation, the torque of the 3.0 TDI, as i remember it, is stronger. I'd love to see a 3.0 TDI Hybrid much like Merc showed in Tokyo yesterday.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype (Travis Grundke)*

Actually the article says 1mpg better for the TDI, but the TDI is slower to 60 by 1 sec and has higher emissions. 
Interesting note about why Audi won't do a diesel hybrid, but I don't see the cost being that high, certainly not "supercar territory"... the TDI in europe is virtually at the same price point as the petrol version, so the incremental cost over a petrol hybrid cannot be that much.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi Q7 3.6 Hybrid Prototype (QUATTR0)*

Thanks George for the article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now whats with the 1L Concept, New Beetle SunFuel and that Touareg in the background ?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

reading this was the first time i had heard anything about the Audi Duo's. Very cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_reading this was the first time i had heard anything about the Audi Duo's. Very cool.









More pics:
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...s/Duo


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More pics:
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...s/Duo

yep, i saw those went searching for more information about the duo. do you guys have any other audi stock photos of it?


----------

